# Setting up a sports club (in relation to tax and cro registration etc.)



## eeyore2502 (16 Sep 2008)

Just looking for some help regarding setting up a martial arts club in relation to registering the club for tax and with the cro.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ClubMan (16 Sep 2008)

*Re: Setting up a club*

You mean as a limited company? There are lots of sites with info about incorporating a limited company. See www.basis.ie and www.cro.ie for a start. Are you sure that a limited company is the most suitable option here though?


----------



## eeyore2502 (16 Sep 2008)

*Re: Setting up a club*

To be honest we are not quite sure which route would be the correct one.

It is quite a small club start off with approximately 6k in class fees a year.

The hall that we use is looking for us to fill in a TR1 form for tax, so not sure if we need to register as a company too.

Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (16 Sep 2008)

*Re: Setting up a club*

You should probably get professional advice - e.g. from an accountant - before making any decisions.


----------



## Mark_Mc (16 Sep 2008)

*Re: Setting up a club*

If you are looking at members of the public coming in, taking the classes etc then you are going to have public liability issues and will need such insurance but if it were me (ironic I know) tax would be secondary here. I would be thinking more of the insurance issues and the protection of a limited liability company might be worth while considering.



eeyore2502 said:


> To be honest we are not quite sure which route would be the correct one.
> 
> It is quite a small club start off with approximately 6k in class fees a year.
> 
> ...


----------



## eeyore2502 (17 Sep 2008)

*Re: Setting up a club*

We do have insurance for the members of the public.  We have been given a TR1 form to fill out but just not sure if we need to register as a company too.


----------



## csirl (17 Sep 2008)

*Re: Setting up a club*

You should consult with the national governing body (NGB), as recognised by the Irish Sports Council - you'll find contact details on the ISC website.

The NGB should be able to fill you in on what you should do to set up a club and may well already have insurance arrangements for members/clubs and tax exemption from Revenue. They'll almost certainly have guidelines for people setting up clubs including how they should be structured etc and what legal requirements they should fulfill. 

I would not advise setting up a new club in any sport without first having contacted the NGB regarding recognition. In recent years, NGBs have been taking a more proactive approach to ensuring that people do not operate unrecognised clubs in their respective sports.


----------



## eeyore2502 (17 Sep 2008)

We are already recognised by the academy for the martial art that we have the club for and all insurance and that in place.


----------



## csirl (19 Sep 2008)

> It is quite a small club start off with approximately 6k in class fees a year.


 
What does the NGB recommend? There are probably loads of other clubs in similar circumstances, what is the norm in the sport?


----------

